
Ask HN: Cucumberjs step definitions repository - uptownhr
Does anyone know if a repository&#x2F;site exists for discovering premade step definitions? For example, behat, cucumber for php comes with some handy step definitions that can be used.
======
ivan_ah
Maybe this will be of interest: [https://github.com/Adezandee/cucumber-
mink/tree/master/src/s...](https://github.com/Adezandee/cucumber-
mink/tree/master/src/step_definitions)

docs: [http://cucumber-mink.js.org/steps/](http://cucumber-mink.js.org/steps/)

